# FSA BB30 Megaexo cups adapters



## KM1.8T (Aug 11, 2007)

Has anyone used these that can provide some installation instructions. Currently in a build and am reusing my crankset and installing on a BB30 frameset. No instuctions listed on FSA website and not included with the cups. Local shops do not have any experience with these yet either. I know that you need to press them in, my question is what type of grease to use and do you need to use a wavy washer once you install the cranks. Thanks for any help.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

if you're talking about these instructions...http://tinyurl.com/3rbguzy


----------



## KM1.8T (Aug 11, 2007)

Thanks but no, these are the new cups, similar to the Campy cups. I called FSA and they said just to use loctitie 609 and press in then install the cranks as normal.


----------



## KM1.8T (Aug 11, 2007)

Installed the adapter and cranks and now there is play in lateraly with the crank. I guess I will need some spacers now to fix this problem. Any ideas where to purchase?


----------



## KM1.8T (Aug 11, 2007)

I put some calipers on the old BB and it read 91.8mm and then I measured the new pressed in cups and the measurement was 89.70, a difference of 2.1mm. The cranks I am using are FSA SLK's and they did not install on the previous frame with a wavy washer, is this what I need to fix the slop or do I have a compatibility issue? I also measured the BB shell on the frame and it is 68mm. I should have just purchased a BB30 crank but I already had the like new crakset. Thanks for your help.
How much space does a wavy washer compensate?


----------



## g-Bike (Jan 25, 2006)

The wave washer is used to set the bearing load, you might need more spacers or I would just bring the bike to a shop. With the amount of time spent trying to figure this one out yourself a shop could have the bike back to you within a day and you would be riding just as fast. Of course this is just my opinion. Be well.


----------



## KM1.8T (Aug 11, 2007)

Thanks for your reply, after searching the site, it appears that FSA did redisign the BB shell for the megaexo removing the rubber spacers and inner sleeve making the need for the wavy washer. Some people seem to have the washer completely compressed and some do not based on the width of the bb shell. The bb30 adapters do not allow for any spacers to be placed between the shell and bb. 
I would take to the local shop but unfortunately they are not very competent and anything beyond a minor repair appears is over their head. In addition, I would like to think that if I can rebuild an engine for a car I should be able to figure this out. Does anyone know how much space a wavy washer can compensate?


----------



## g-Bike (Jan 25, 2006)

Wave washers fully compressed will no longer serve their original purpose. Man it seems funny that they did not include any washers. I have used a similar adapter made by wheels manufacturing and the adapter pressed into the BB30 bearing which were already pressed in the frame. I like this design compared to the FSA version for it placed the bearings farther inside the BB shell thus providing a bit more protection. You are sure you have pressed in the adapter fully as well as torqued the cranks to spec? I would recommend only using 1 wave washer and spacers for the remaining slack. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## g-Bike (Jan 25, 2006)

http://www.competitivecyclist.com/components/wheels-manufacturing/bottom-brackets.2767.html

I am pretty sure FSA uses the same specs as shimano? You could always call competitive cyclist and they would walk you through your options. Good luck hope this helps.


----------



## KM1.8T (Aug 11, 2007)

I will have to order the washer and see how it goes. I put the crank back in and the gap really seems minimal. The cups are pressed all the way in and flush with the shell. When I originally put on the cranks, I did not torque them all the way but it was clear that there was going to be some lateral movement. I went with the FSA option because I have the FSA cranks and felt this would be the best solution, will have to wait and see if that was the right decision. I feel pretty good that the washer should solve the problem, if not, I guess I will need a new set of BB30 cranks  I looked on FSA's web site and they also state in the FAQ that the wavy washer does not need to be completely compressed as long as there is no lateral movement and they are torqued correctly. Will have to see if I can find the washer locally or will have to mail order. Getting anxious to do the build but I want to get this resolved first. Will let you know.


----------



## KM1.8T (Aug 11, 2007)

I did call competitive cyclist as this is where I bought the cups and they told me to contact FSA about installation instructions. They were unable to help me. I have not called FSA back yet but will try on Monday. I am sure that I would probably be having the same issue if I went with Campy as they also use the wavy washer.


----------



## KM1.8T (Aug 11, 2007)

oops, cant delete.


----------



## KM1.8T (Aug 11, 2007)

Anyones look like this?


----------



## ms6073 (Jul 7, 2005)

g-Bike said:


> I am pretty sure FSA uses the same specs as shimano?


FSA SLK and K-Force Mega Exo cranks require FSA specific bearings as I found out when trying to use an Enduro Zero replacement. The problem is that the outer diameter of the crank spindle is marginally (~.5mm) larger than the current Shimano Dura Ace//Ultegra cranks as I could not get an FSA K-Force Light spindle to insert into the Enduro bearings.



KM1.8T said:


> Anyones look like this?


Yes, that is how it should look. For what its worth, I am using SLK & K-Force BB30 cranksets on my CX bikes and the FSA BB30 bottom bracket kit included a wave spring washer. Also, keep in mind that as you increase torque on the crank fixing bolt and compress the wave spring washer, the bearing pre-load also increases. Too much pre-load and you will find that the crank does not spin freely (or at all), which will also result in very short bearing life.


----------



## KM1.8T (Aug 11, 2007)

Put in the wavy washer and torqued everthing and now all is good. On with the rest of the build.


----------



## Samattrill (Jul 6, 2011)

KM1.8T said:


> Put in the wavy washer and torqued everthing and now all is good. On with the rest of the build.


Just wondering how the rest of the build went and how the FSA BB30 cups adapter is working out? Thinking of doing the same conversion to bianchi oltre using my near new FSA k force light cranks, standard bb 
Cheers


----------



## KM1.8T (Aug 11, 2007)

All is well with the Cups and no problems. The rest of the build went well and you can see the bike in the Bianchi Forum. Built it up with Campy and very happy with the way it turned out, only wish it was an Oltre.


----------



## ms6073 (Jul 7, 2005)

KM1.8T said:


> FSA did redisign the BB shell for the megaexo removing the rubber spacers and inner sleeve making the need for the wavy washer.


The wave spring washer is installed between the adapter and non-drive side crank arm and serves to add preload while eliminating lateral play in the spindle. Something to consider if you have the FSA SLK Light, then those may not be the correct adapters as the FSA Mega Exo BB30 Adapters come in differrent versions for standard cranks that require 7mm wide bearings whereas the K-Force Light and SLK Light require narrower 6mm wide bearings. 

If you do have SLK Light and those are the wider cups, then I think you will find that due to the wider flange of the adapters you have installed, (A) drive side chain ring spacing/alignment is offset ~2mm to far to the outside, and (B) the lateral spindle spacing will be too narrow with the wave spring washer such that the wave spring washer will end up nearly fully compressed before reaching the specified torque due to the wider bearings in the non-ceramic adapters. With the correct adapters, when tightened to specified torque, the wave spring washer should deform slightly but should not be any near completely compressed as that will obviously induce to much pre-load and the crank will bind/not spin freely.


----------

